

The Ninety Dollar Shareware CD-ROM - azazo
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/2829

======
iwr
tl;dr version:

"There are things you can do in one state or online that will get you in the
fucking klink for years in another state. That Jury wanted 25 years of a man’s
life because he sold CD-ROMs they didn’t like. They wanted tens of thousands
of dollars from him after he got out. Meanwhile a woman stole images from
Playboy, Disney and who knows else, sold those same CD-ROMs by the truckload,
and made millions."

